# Clinton River



## Guest (Mar 26, 2001)

Had a few bites, no hook ups! I'll tell ya, there is alot of reds out there, alot! My freind caught a walleye, but nothing else. Alot of people were fishing illegally, I saw a few snaggers and one who was using gold fishes as bait. Hey we have to live with them, unethnical jerks that can't catch a fish anyways. Well, did any of u guyz get out???


----------



## Woolybugger (Feb 26, 2001)

The DNR has a hotline for those guys. Those goldfish are as hardy as carp. We don't need any of those in the river. It took us three years to get them out of our farm pond after someone dumped in there.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I agree. Goldfish should deserve a call right away. That's serious stuff.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I am always hesitant about internet reports but I have been doing good. Not telling where but there are some fish in the river. The river is not packed with fish, but I have jumped quite a few.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

How many snagger's did you see. Any of them of them and old guy. I sawhim 2. Can't wait for the outting. Goldfish should be called on instantly


----------



## arrowlaucher (Dec 20, 2000)

Stelmon, just what does it take for you to call them a old guy!.....................Sad to say though there are to many slob(lazy) sportspersons that like to ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Because the guy look 60 or 70 and was casting a big old treble hook. That is why he is an old guy. Any question's


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Yes I would have called the dnr on snaggers and the goldfish guy, I'm heading out on Wed, not sure what time, I will post a report on how I did on wed night! good luck everyone!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Northern, read your email.


----------



## mickey (Sep 25, 2000)

I was just noticing that I am the only one who has put mayfly nymphs, and the such. Now, I know that only a handful have voted so far, but I will say that I catch more steelhead on small natural nymphs than any other fly. Globugs are good, crystal eggs better. Caddis larva should also get a vote from me because it accounts for many hookups in the spring. Especially when there are diggers up ahead of you flushing those little guys into deep runs. So, if you have tried everything else, put on a small pheasant tail, or hares ear and get ready to jump some fish. We get too sidetracted with flourescent colors, i think anyway.


----------

